# Small happiness



## HiHo (Sep 21, 2022)

I got this Roth hybrid (? Lady roth) x2 as a rescue and got it to bloom in my office at work. Don't know the exact provenance, but I'm kinda happy that I have it as an office plant. Mostly just followed directions.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2022)

Nice. Good save.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 21, 2022)

Good job. Can we see the whole plant?


----------



## Guldal (Sep 21, 2022)

Well done! Impressive office decoration!


----------



## GuRu (Sep 21, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Well done! Impressive office decoration!


Indeed, it is.


----------



## HiHo (Sep 21, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> Good job. Can we see the whole plant?


Here it is with its confrere, also blooming. These guys bloomed this spring, but I'm lazy about posting.

One of the plants has a lot of split leaves, but its sprouting from the base so maybe is OK. Another has that dark tipped leaf but it isn't progressive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 21, 2022)

nice LRs


----------



## gego (Sep 22, 2022)

HiHo said:


> Here it is with its confrere, also blooming. These guys bloomed this spring, but I'm lazy about posting.
> 
> One of the plants has a lot of split leaves, but its sprouting from the base so maybe is OK. Another has that dark tipped leaf but it isn't progressive.
> 
> View attachment 36211


Very well done...what's the light source there?


----------



## Rhouse (Sep 22, 2022)

Nice rescue. I love seeing the pictures. Gives for great aspirations. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 23, 2022)

HiHo said:


> I got this Roth hybrid (? Lady roth) x2 as a rescue and got it to bloom in my office at work. Don't know the exact provenance, but I'm kinda happy that I have it as an office plant. Mostly just followed directions.
> View attachment 36209


Am I the only one who sees pure Roth here?


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2022)

thats because its mostly roth.


----------

